# London Meet - Saturday 21st November



## Viki (Oct 5, 2009)

After much deliberation the 21st seems to be the date!

I am REALLY sorry if this isnt what you put down, i was really hoping that everyone would be able to do 1 day but typically nothing is ever that simple!

It would be great to get as many people as possible together, but im sure there will be more meets in the future if you really cant make it . . fingers crossed most people can 

So im thinking British Museum for a few hours then some afternoon "refreshments" . . .


----------



## sofaraway (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking forward to it, am pretty sure that I will be off that day. Hope lots of us can make it


----------



## aymes (Oct 5, 2009)

Sounds fab, I'm in for the 21st, can't wait!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2009)

I hope to see you all there!


----------



## vince13 (Oct 5, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I hope to see you all there!



Sorry to miss you lot - I'm on holiday then so will have to catch up on the gossip (and photos ?) on my return.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Oct 5, 2009)

On nights


----------



## HelenP (Oct 5, 2009)

Should be able to make that date, but prob won't be able to stay v. late in the afternoon as I may be babysitting that evening.

British Museum - how cultured!!

xx


----------



## am64 (Oct 5, 2009)

Brillllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Freddie99 (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking forward to it! It'll be great to meet you all!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Looking forward to it! It'll be great to meet you all!



Phew! Thought I was going to be the only bloke!


----------



## Freddie99 (Oct 5, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Phew! Thought I was going to be the only bloke!



Never leave a man on his own or behind Northerner! By the way, I'll be in your neck of the woods tomorrow night.

Tom


----------



## bev (Oct 5, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Phew! Thought I was going to be the only bloke!



You wish!Bev


----------



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Never leave a man on his own or behind Northerner! By the way, I'll be in your neck of the woods tomorrow night.
> 
> Tom



Ooh! Anything exciting?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 5, 2009)

oooooooooooooooh im going to try really really hard to get to london that day. Will haveto look into train prices!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Oct 5, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Anything exciting?



The first part of joining the UOTC. Southampton UOTC have the detachment in Brighton. I suppose it'll be at the TA centre in Brighton or a barracks, if there is one in Brighton. I'll probably get rejected on medical grounds...you can guess why.


----------



## Freddie99 (Oct 5, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, where are we meeting and what are we doing?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 5, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Just out of curiosity, where are we meeting and what are we doing?



looks like itll be the british museum


----------



## Freddie99 (Oct 5, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> looks like itll be the british museum



Cool, I might just have to meet with people who know London at the station as I haven't a clue where things are there.


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice one Viki!

I can make it! Very exciting!

Ive lived in this city11 years and never been to the British Museum! I might learn something! =)


----------



## Viki (Oct 5, 2009)

I think i went once on a school trip! Clearly wasnt paying attention 

Is 10.30 too early to meet? i dont know how long itll take people and dont want you up at dawn!!


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 5, 2009)

Good for me, but then I have the least distance to cover. I dont know what time peak travel ends?


----------



## aymes (Oct 5, 2009)

Peak times shouldn't be an issue as it's the weekend. 1030 sound like a reasonable time, early enough so people who can't stay late should get to be there for a reasonable amount of time. 

I don't really know that area well, does anyone know of a good place nearby for refreshments after the museum?


----------



## am64 (Oct 5, 2009)

Viki said:


> I think i went once on a school trip! Clearly wasnt paying attention
> 
> Is 10.30 too early to meet? i dont know how long itll take people and dont want you up at dawn!!



i think 10.30 might be early for those travelling in...it is saturday...hows about 12-1pm...or am i just lazy....?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2009)

am64 said:


> i think 10.30 might be early for those travelling in...it is saturday...hows about 12-1pm...or am i just lazy....?



According to the trainline it is around 1hr 20min from Southampton to Waterloo, will then need additional time to get to the venue. You could arrange for 10:30, but make sure that there was someone at the meeting point until later. Those that get there earlier can have a chinwag whilst waiting for the others to arrive. Ticket price from Southampton appears to be ?34.40 for a 'Super Off-peak day return travelcard', includes tube. Unless, of course, Tez knows a cheaper one!

...good grief! I've just looked at Greyhound buses - it's ?2!!!! Takes 2 hours (in theory!)

...just looked again and it's more like ?8 - ?16 return to travel at a decent time...


----------



## am64 (Oct 5, 2009)

Northerner said:


> According to the trainline it is around 1hr 20min from Southampton to Waterloo, will then need additional time to get to the venue. You could arrange for 10:30, but make sure that there was someone at the meeting point until later. Those that get there earlier can have a chinwag whilst waiting for the others to arrive. Ticket price from Southampton appears to be ?34.40 for a 'Super Off-peak day return travelcard', includes tube. Unless, of course, Tez knows a cheaper one!
> 
> ...good grief! I've just looked at Greyhound buses - it's ?2!!!! Takes 2 hours (in theory!)
> 
> ...just looked again and it's more like ?8 - ?16 return to travel at a decent time...



well done northerner 'get people on the case for the travel offers' i'm willing to help research if people want/havent time...for me unfortunately it will take 25mins to marylebone then 10 mins to british museum.....yea i know im just lazy...how are we going to know who to meet...are you going to make a banner ??? or do we all wear red roses...or maybe blue ribbons as its the D symbol.....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 5, 2009)

aymes said:


> Peak times shouldn't be an issue as it's the weekend. 1030 sound like a reasonable time, early enough so people who can't stay late should get to be there for a reasonable amount of time.
> 
> I don't really know that area well, does anyone know of a good place nearby for refreshments after the museum?



If I remember correctly theres a nice looking pub opposite the museum. Never been in, but looks nice!!!!

Northe, those buses are well cheap. Might have to look into that but dont really fancy getting up at the crack of dawn!


----------



## Viki (Oct 5, 2009)

am64 said:


> well done northerner 'get people on the case for the travel offers' i'm willing to help research if people want/havent time...for me unfortunately it will take 25mins to marylebone then 10 mins to british museum.....yea i know im just lazy...how are we going to know who to meet...are you going to make a banner ??? or do we all wear red roses...or maybe blue ribbons as its the D symbol.....



Maybe we should all wear something pink in the spirit of the forum's birthday. Im sure Tom and Northener will love that


----------



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> ...Northe, those buses are well cheap. Might have to look into that but dont really fancy getting up at the crack of dawn!



There's one at 7:10 that gets in at 9:30, but the next one is 9:10 and gets in at 11:30. Or you could pay ?1 and leave at 5:10!


----------



## katie (Oct 5, 2009)

hope im still here for it.

if everyone eants someone to travel with... ive never been to london alone!!


----------



## Proudspirit (Oct 6, 2009)

who is going? I will be working but will try to get cover. don't know how much the train from stoke will be.


----------



## ChrisP (Oct 6, 2009)

21st looks good for me so another one from the Southern chapter.
Might even bring family if they fancy it and if it's okay with everyone else of course.
After Southampton we might need a responsible grown up with us!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2009)

ChrisP said:


> 21st looks good for me so another one from the Southern chapter.
> Might even bring family if they fancy it and if it's okay with everyone else of course.
> After Southampton we might need a responsible grown up with us!



Where are we going to find one of them around here? Glad to hear you can make it Chris!


----------



## aymes (Oct 6, 2009)

Gah, engineering works on the trains that weekend, I'll still find a way tto get there though!

What time are we going to settle on then? Somewhere in the middle of the suggestions, 11/1130? Could give us a few museum hours then retire to a pub for lunch or drinks later....?

How did you Southampton people identify each other?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2009)

aymes said:


> Gah, engineering works on the trains that weekend, I'll still find a way tto get there though!
> 
> What time are we going to settle on then? Somewhere in the middle of the suggestions, 11/1130? Could give us a few museum hours then retire to a pub for lunch or drinks later....?
> 
> How did you Southampton people identify each other?



I sent the confirmed attendees a picture of what I would be wearing and a very specific picture of the place I would waiting. I'd already met tez and Sam, so it was just a case of Katie and Chris coming up to us and claiming their ?5 (does anyone remember that?)


----------



## katie (Oct 6, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I sent the confirmed attendees a picture of what I would be wearing and a very specific picture of the place I would waiting. I'd already met tez and Sam, so it was just a case of Katie and Chris coming up to us and claiming their ?5 (does anyone remember that?)



no... ?5?! what?! lol


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 6, 2009)

Woop Wooo wooo

I think the boozer opposite is called the museum tavern, but could be wrong.

I will pen it in and see you there I hope, maybe have a few meeting times, 10:30, 12:30 etc, The tottenham isn't far, and it's a nice boozer, although a bit small if there are lots of us, probably best to head up tottenham court road and to the right, more nice pubs that way from what I recall, but whatever is cool with me.

Urmm I won't be wearing pink that day sorry it just doesn't go with my eyes!


----------



## Steff (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.pubs.com/pub_details.cfm?ID=212

looks great


----------



## Viki (Oct 6, 2009)

Steff - you sure you dont want to come down for a little holiday?


----------



## Steff (Oct 6, 2009)

lol im tempted i really am


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2009)

katie said:


> no... ?5?! what?! lol



Probably before you were born Katie! Back in the '70s a newspaper (either The Sun or the Daily Mirror) used to have a guy touring the seaside holiday spots. If you saw him you had to walk up to him and say, 'You are Stan (or whatever it was) and I claim my ?5!' If it was him, he'd give you a fiver! Twas a lot of money in those days!

...I found this - apparently it goes back to 1927!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lobby_Lud


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Woop Wooo wooo
> 
> I think the boozer opposite is called the museum tavern, but could be wrong.
> 
> ...



Yes, I think it would be a good idea to have meeting times on the hour from 10:30 - someone could then pop along and see if anyone else has turned up.

I won't be wearing pink either, I'd be too afraid about who might approach me in the Big City!


----------



## katie (Oct 6, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Probably before you were born Katie! Back in the '70s a newspaper (either The Sun or the Daily Mirror) used to have a guy touring the seaside holiday spots. If you saw him you had to walk up to him and say, 'You are Stan (or whatever it was) and I claim my ?5!' If it was him, he'd give you a fiver! Twas a lot of money in those days!
> 
> ...I found this - apparently it goes back to 1927!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lobby_Lud



I think the modern alternative is the guy from radio1, you have to go up to him and say something an I think you get money or some sort of prize?!


----------



## katie (Oct 6, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Yes, I think it would be a good idea to have meeting times on the hour from 10:30 - someone could then pop along and see if anyone else has turned up.
> 
> I won't be wearing pink either, I'd be too afraid about who might approach me in the Big City!



that would be a great idea


----------



## randomange (Oct 6, 2009)

I should be able to make this.  It'll be really cool to meet everyone - I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Corrine (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll be there too although not sure what time at the moment.  Am looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 6, 2009)

Northerner said:


> According to the trainline it is around 1hr 20min from Southampton to Waterloo, will then need additional time to get to the venue. You could arrange for 10:30, but make sure that there was someone at the meeting point until later. Those that get there earlier can have a chinwag whilst waiting for the others to arrive. Ticket price from Southampton appears to be ?34.40 for a 'Super Off-peak day return travelcard', includes tube. Unless, of course, Tez knows a cheaper one!
> 
> ...good grief! I've just looked at Greyhound buses - it's ?2!!!! Takes 2 hours (in theory!)
> 
> ...just looked again and it's more like ?8 - ?16 return to travel at a decent time...




Hi Northener,

I wouldnt bother with the travelcard. I dont know how well you know the area but you can get a 59 bus up to Russel square and its near there. Bargain at ?1. I shall also be getting the 59 (not that you know what I look like!) but its easy to do. 59 from the stop when you come out the IMAX exit of waterloo station.

Dont you have a Network Card? You philistine! Get a third off?!

Watch out for SWT and their infamous engineering at the weekends. I got stranded in Andover the other week and it was bus replacement to basingstoke. Stranded? ....it was bad enough growing up there 

Steff, I have a sofa bed if you wanna come down and go back the next day?!


----------



## Steff (Oct 6, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Hi Northener,
> 
> I wouldnt bother with the travelcard. I dont know how well you know the area but you can get a 59 bus up to Russel square and its near there. Bargain at ?1. I shall also be getting the 59 (not that you know what I look like!) but its easy to do. 59 from the stop when you come out the IMAX exit of waterloo station.
> 
> ...



id have my son with me as well though


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 6, 2009)

Dinna furget the Brylcream fur yer comb ower son. Ye'd nae want tae appear in front o aw they Sassenachs less than perfect noo wid ye? Did ye get thon kebab sauce stains oot yer string vest yet?


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 6, 2009)

sharpwaa said:


> Naw hen,  bit a ken how am crappin chips,  ma string vests ower lang!!



Mair a sark than a simmit then?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Hi Northener,
> 
> I wouldnt bother with the travelcard. I dont know how well you know the area but you can get a 59 bus up to Russel square and its near there. Bargain at ?1. I shall also be getting the 59 (not that you know what I look like!) but its easy to do. 59 from the stop when you come out the IMAX exit of waterloo station.
> 
> ...



I'll probably be getting the Greyhound bus to Victoria, cos it's ?25 cheaper than the train and I don't have much money - which answers your other question, I can't afford to travel enough to make it worth getting a network card!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> Mair a sark than a simmit then?



Google is telling me this page is in Portuguese, and do I want it translated...


----------



## katie (Oct 6, 2009)

northe, do u have a link to the greyhound bus website?  im going to need a very cheap way of travelling if im going to come!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2009)

katie said:


> northe, do u have a link to the greyhound bus website?  im going to need a very cheap way of travelling if im going to come!



They only go from Southampton and Portsmouth at the moment. You can get pretty cheap deals from National Express which probably go from Bournemouth (woo), but their journey times are generally longer as the pick up and drop off along the journey (Winchester, Heathrow).

http://www.greyhounduk.com/


----------



## katie (Oct 6, 2009)

Northerner said:


> They only go from Southampton and Portsmouth at the moment. You can get pretty cheap deals from National Express which probably go from Bournemouth (woo), but their journey times are generally longer as the pick up and drop off along the journey (Winchester, Heathrow).
> 
> http://www.greyhounduk.com/



thanks! i'll check out the megabus and megatrain too


----------



## katie (Oct 6, 2009)

katie said:


> thanks! i'll check out the megabus and megatrain too



woah  northe, the megatrain goes from soton to waterloo for ?1 each way and a 50p booking fee


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2009)

katie said:


> woah  northe, the megatrain goes from soton to waterloo for ?1 each way and a 50p booking fee



Wow! How can they do it at these prices? It cost me ?2 jusat to go into Southampton today - and that's where I live!

Looks like the 09:55 is the earliest available (from Southampton), getting to Waterloo for 11:35. The return trains are good though - plenty of choice available. I will probably aim to book the 18:55 return. Waddya think?


----------



## katie (Oct 6, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Wow! How can they do it at these prices? It cost me ?2 jusat to go into Southampton today - and that's where I live!
> 
> Looks like the 09:55 is the earliest available (from Southampton), getting to Waterloo for 11:35. The return trains are good though - plenty of choice available. I will probably aim to book the 18:55 return. Waddya think?



Yeah that's the kind of time I was thinking.  It wouldnt matter if you couldnt make it last minute at these prices  I might even book mine tomorrow.

I think they just do them at times of day that are usually not as busy, so they fill in any spaces. not sure?!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2009)

katie said:


> Yeah that's the kind of time I was thinking.  It wouldnt matter if you couldnt make it last minute at these prices  I might even book mine tomorrow.
> 
> I think they just do them at times of day that are usually not as busy, so they fill in any spaces. not sure?!



Yes, I think I will book mine tomorrow, then it's sorted!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2009)

sharpwaa said:


> Any one enroute Lincolnshire to London?  Four spaces available in the car.



I keep forgetting you're in Leicestershire! Won't it be difficult parking in London?


----------



## katie (Oct 6, 2009)

they dont seem to do any from bournemouth so i'll have to get the train to southampton - only about another ?8 though


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2009)

katie said:


> they dont seem to do any from bournemouth so i'll have to get the train to southampton - only about another ?8 though



Ack! Shame! Why do they put it on their list then?


----------



## katie (Oct 6, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Ack! Shame! Why do they put it on their list then?



i think they do some trips because ive used the megabus before, but obviously not as many as from southampton - there were no buses/trains from bmouth that day


----------



## Viki (Oct 6, 2009)

IM SO EXCITED!!! - just thought id add that in


----------



## am64 (Oct 6, 2009)

Proudspirit said:


> who is going? I will be working but will try to get cover. don't know how much the train from stoke will be.



seems like cheapest advanced day return about 21.00...it takes about 11/2 hrs...but thats catching a very early train and booking in advanced  
heres the link
http://ojp.nationalrail.co.uk/en/pj/fa


----------



## Steff (Oct 6, 2009)

national express do from bournemouth uni to london victoria , but the times are very specific and it takes 3 hrs 55mins 



is anyone gonna be travelling as far as i will be ? i am just very wary travelling all on my own with a small child


----------



## HelenP (Oct 6, 2009)

No, sorry, Steff, it's just a bus and tube ride for me.  But honestly, I'm sure you'll be fine, London's not as dangerous as you are led to believe.......

Mind you, it's only experience that's brought me to this 'comfortable place' whilst travelling in London - I used to be a nervous wreck getting on the tubes at night, leaving my mobile phone at home and clutching my handbag so tight to me, I was so sure I would be mugged !!  Daft mare, lol.

xx


----------



## katie (Oct 6, 2009)

im terrified! ive been to bristol on the train but my brother met me at the other end  

when i go to london I always have a friend with me who knows what they are doing


----------



## Viki (Oct 6, 2009)

katie said:


> im terrified! ive been to bristol on the train but my brother met me at the other end
> 
> when i go to london I always have a friend with me who knows what they are doing



We could always meet at a train station instead of the museum so you dont have to walk any where alone?

Do you know what station/time youre coming in?


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 6, 2009)

In 23 years living in South London I only had trouble once... Right outside the front door of Brixton Police Station! Someone grabbed my bag and ran off, he didn't have much luck though because my purse, keys and phone were in my coat pocket. Some kind soul handed the bag in while I was still reporting the loss but I had to wait till the next day to get it back. The police mills grind exceeding slow. Plod was very kind and gave me a lift home, wouldn't put the sirens on though.

That was the first time I had any dealings with plod. The second time was a month ago when they broke down the door to my ex-flat and saved my life. Quite enough excitement for one lifetime.

I shouldn't worry. Maybe you can arrange with some of the others to rendevous at Victoria and head for the venue en masse?


----------



## Viki (Oct 6, 2009)

steff09 said:


> national express do from bournemouth uni to london victoria , but the times are very specific and it takes 3 hrs 55mins
> 
> 
> 
> is anyone gonna be travelling as far as i will be ? i am just very wary travelling all on my own with a small child



Does that mean you're coming??


----------



## katie (Oct 6, 2009)

Viki said:


> We could always meet at a train station instead of the museum so you dont have to walk any where alone?
> 
> Do you know what station/time youre coming in?



i will probably be able to force myself to do it alone  I Have to get a plane alone to Australia soon 

I dont know about the time yet, but it will be Waterloo station.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2009)

katie said:


> i will probably be able to force myself to do it alone  I Have to get a plane alone to Australia soon
> 
> I dont know about the time yet, but it will be Waterloo station.



Katie, if you're booking that megatrain at 9:55 then we could meet in Southampton and travel together! Maybe Sam will be on it too!


----------



## katie (Oct 6, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Katie, if you're booking that megatrain at 9:55 then we could meet in Southampton and travel together! Maybe Sam will be on it too!




that would be great, thank northe. yeah think I will book it tomorrow   Sam, are you coming??

Looks like i'm saved thanks viki


----------



## ChrisP (Oct 6, 2009)

Haven't checked the prices yet but it might be worth me coming down to Southampton to meet up with you lot and get the megatrain.
Watch this space!


----------



## am64 (Oct 6, 2009)

whats the record for the number of diabetics on one train!   My train comes into marylebone so i can meet up anyone comming in that way...


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2009)

ChrisP said:


> Haven't checked the prices yet but it might be worth me coming down to Southampton to meet up with you lot and get the megatrain.
> Watch this space!



Go for it Chris! I have just booked the following journey:

Sat 21 November 2009
Southampton Central to London Waterloo 
09:55 Depart Southampton Central
11:34 Arrive London Waterloo

London Waterloo to Southampton Central
18:39 Depart London Waterloo
20:17 Arrive Southampton Central

Total cost...?2.50! That's less than a pint of Ringwood Best in the Duke of Wellington!


----------



## am64 (Oct 6, 2009)

so it looks like it will be a 12noon meet....oh goody a lie in ...come on it is a Saturday!


----------



## aymes (Oct 6, 2009)

Bah, so jealous of these quick, cheap journeys! Trying to choose between the cheap option of the bus, only ?10 but takes 3hr 25 each way, or the train, quicker (2hr 5) and more convenient for the British Museum but ?40+, hmmmmm

So it looks like we've got a 12ish - 6ish meet....? Sounds perfect for some museum AND some pub time!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2009)

aymes said:


> Bah, so jealous of these quick, cheap journeys! Trying to choose between the cheap option of the bus, only ?10 but takes 3hr 25 each way, or the train, quicker (2hr 5) and more convenient for the British Museum but ?40+, hmmmmm
> 
> So it looks like we've got a 12ish - 6ish meet....? Sounds perfect for some museum AND some pub time!



I'm astonished and wondering what the catch is...! This was the earliest train I had available, but nothing to stop those who live closer from meeting earlier! When we met in Southampton it was for about 6-7 hours and felt about right, although I think Sam and Katie should stick to ladies glasses in future...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 6, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Go for it Chris! I have just booked the following journey:
> 
> Sat 21 November 2009
> Southampton Central to London Waterloo
> ...



?2.50??? NO WAY!!!!!!!!!! Where did you book it???


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> ?2.50??? NO WAY!!!!!!!!!! Where did you book it???



http://www.megatrain.com/uk/


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 6, 2009)

Northerner said:


> http://www.megatrain.com/uk/



thanks! I might have to book up on that one!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> thanks! I might have to book up on that one!



I think the price goes up as demand increases, so don't hang about!


----------



## Steff (Oct 6, 2009)

Viki said:


> Does that mean you're coming??



no lol im just trying to see whats what at mo


----------



## katie (Oct 6, 2009)

ive booked up my journey 

im sure i wont come into money before the 21st of Nov so I will still be in the country


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2009)

katie said:


> ive booked up my journey
> 
> im sure i wont come into money before the 21st of Nov so I will still be in the country



Hurrah! Not that you won't come into money of course! And as you said before, it's only ?2.50 which I'm sure you wouldn't mind losing if you end up going to Oz - not like airlines who say ?5 and then end up costing you ?50 by the time you get to the checkout!


----------



## katie (Oct 6, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hurrah! Not that you won't come into money of course! And as you said before, it's only ?2.50 which I'm sure you wouldn't mind losing if you end up going to Oz - not like airlines who say ?5 and then end up costing you ?50 by the time you get to the checkout!



yes that is very annoying! oh I wish planes to Aus were that cheap


----------



## RachelT (Oct 7, 2009)

I'd like to come (gotta check the saturday rota first) i used to live around the corner from the British Museum, there's quite a lot of places to eat and drink around there (thinks... yeah, there is a pub on Great Russell St, never been in there...). I'd be coming into Euston if anyone wants directions from there or King's cross.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Oct 7, 2009)

*Can I come??*

Hi guys...

See you are meeting on the 21st Nov...I'm Shelley, I'm 26 and have had type 1 for 6 years now. I run a group called Circle D for 18-30 year olds (www.circledrocks.co.uk) and if it's ok I would love to come and meet you all!!??

Hi to Nikki and Amy whom I already know thru Circle D...


----------



## aymes (Oct 7, 2009)

Shelb1uk said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> See you are meeting on the 21st Nov...I'm Shelley, I'm 26 and have had type 1 for 6 years now. I run a group called Circle D for 18-30 year olds (www.circledrocks.co.uk) and if it's ok I would love to come and meet you all!!??
> 
> Hi to Nikki and Amy whom I already know thru Circle D...



Of course you can come!!


----------



## sofaraway (Oct 7, 2009)

aymes said:


> Of course you can come!!



Will be great to meet you again Shelly


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2009)

Shelb1uk said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> See you are meeting on the 21st Nov...I'm Shelley, I'm 26 and have had type 1 for 6 years now. I run a group called Circle D for 18-30 year olds (www.circledrocks.co.uk) and if it's ok I would love to come and meet you all!!??
> 
> Hi to Nikki and Amy whom I already know thru Circle D...



Will look forward to it Shelley - glad you can make it!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Oct 8, 2009)

*Yah :0)*

Aww thanks guys... I may be working in London that day, so will prob only catch the last hour or two, but if I am not working I will come for the whole day ....if I'm working it will be in Camden, where abouts are you all meeting???


----------



## Freddie99 (Oct 8, 2009)

Shelb1uk said:


> Aww thanks guys... I may be working in London that day, so will prob only catch the last hour or two, but if I am not working I will come for the whole day ....if I'm working it will be in Camden, where abouts are you all meeting???



Yeah, something I've been meaning to ask too, where and when are we meeting? I know it's the 21st of November but other than that I know nothing.

Tom


----------



## Viki (Oct 8, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, something I've been meaning to ask too, where and when are we meeting? I know it's the 21st of November but other than that I know nothing.
> 
> Tom



Plan for final meeting point is British Museum, then a nearby watering hole! I think some people are meeting up elsewhere if they are coming from similar places though. 

Cant remeber the final time. somewhere between 11 and 12 i think


----------



## Shelb1uk (Oct 8, 2009)

hahah Tom this is sooo funny:

My pancreas decided to get mashed one night and this is the hangover... 
I LOVE IT!!!!

Where abouts is the museum? My Geography is pants for London!!! If I am working I hope to be able to make it to you guys in time :0)...I can invite Circle D too if thats ok...am assuming its the more the merrier??? Or just for ppl on here??


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 8, 2009)

Shelly,

Would I be right in thinking you will come into waterloo east from Kent? If so then you can just get on the 59 from waterloo up to russell square.

I can meet you if thats easier? I will be going past waterloo on the 59 myself. I can get off and pop into waterloo and meet you if you like?


----------



## Shelb1uk (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks!! If I am working or not working I will get the train into Charing Cross so I guess I would prob need to get the tube from there...thanks neway tho..and If I'm working I will have to make my way back from Camden...I really hope I'm not working!!

I have news today.....I'm getting my pump fitted on the 17th December


----------



## Viki (Oct 8, 2009)

Shelb1uk said:


> I have news today.....I'm getting my pump fitted on the 17th December



Congratulations - which one are you going for?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2009)

Shelb1uk said:


> Thanks!! If I am working or not working I will get the train into Charing Cross so I guess I would prob need to get the tube from there...thanks neway tho..and If I'm working I will have to make my way back from Camden...I really hope I'm not working!!
> 
> I have news today.....I'm getting my pump fitted on the 17th December



Congratulations on the pump Shelley!


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 8, 2009)

I hope so too!

I such a bus girl-but if you want remember you can walk a little down the strand and hope on the 59 anyway! Its actually not far from there is it.

Yes- I saw your news just now on facebook and left you a comment!!!! Lots of congratulations!!!!

Hope to see you on the 21st 

Lou x


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 8, 2009)

If you come out the front of Charing Cross and cross the road (Strand) to the stops opposite you can get the 59 or the 91 to Russell Square. The stop is by the HSBC Bank I think.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks guys...this forum is great )

Im getting the accu-check combo...the one with the remote? I applied for it about 7 weeks ago so have done really well, will have it within 4 months of applying :0)

Thanks Lou, will let you know when I know if I'm working....

Does anyone else have the accu-check combo? x


----------



## Steff (Oct 8, 2009)

Shelb1uk said:


> Thanks!! If I am working or not working I will get the train into Charing Cross so I guess I would prob need to get the tube from there...thanks neway tho..and If I'm working I will have to make my way back from Camden...I really hope I'm not working!!
> 
> I have news today.....I'm getting my pump fitted on the 17th December



great news my birthday as well so shant forget


----------



## Shelb1uk (Oct 8, 2009)

steff09 said:


> great news my birthday as well so shant forget


Ahhhh fab...hope its gonna feel like my birthday too :0) xxx


----------



## sofaraway (Oct 8, 2009)

Shelb1uk said:


> Thanks!! If I am working or not working I will get the train into Charing Cross so I guess I would prob need to get the tube from there...thanks neway tho..and If I'm working I will have to make my way back from Camden...I really hope I'm not working!!
> 
> I have news today.....I'm getting my pump fitted on the 17th December



If you are going from camden town tube it's 8minutes on the northern line to tottenham court road which looks to be the nearest stop to the museum. From charing cross 3 minutes on the northern line to tottenham court road. So looks pretty easy for you. Would be good even if you can only get to the end. 

yay for the pump, I also left you a fb message


----------



## HelenP (Oct 8, 2009)

Looked it up on the TFL website (cos I'll be using the Northern Line too) and it says 'planned engineering works' - looks like there's something major going on at Tottenham Court Road station, but I can't make out if it's only outside on the street, or if it involves the actual station too....... it doesn't actually say the station is closed, but I dont' know if one is supposed to assume that.......

I'll give them a ring at the weekend (busy tomorrow)

xx


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2009)

*Current attendees!*

Thought I'd scan through the thread and make a list of people who are (or may be) coming. I think nearer the time we need to sort out exact meeting places and time(s) and some idea of how the day might pan out. There are quite a few of us, so it might be something to bear in mind for lunch/refreshment venues - remember it will be late November, so we don't want to be sat outside in the Beer Garden anywhere!

p.s. not usurping your role as organiser Viki, just thought it would be helpful at this stage!

Wimmen

Viki
Sofaraway
Aymes
HelenP
Am64
Sugarbum
Katie
Salmonpuff
Randomange
Corrine
RachelT
Shelb1uk

Blokes

Northerner
Tom Hreben
Sharpwaa
Chrisp
Rossi_Mac

17 people in total, plus perhaps Shelley's 3D group?


----------



## HelenP (Oct 8, 2009)

Aww, you read my mind Northerner, I was gonna suggest it might be helpful if someone (someone clever than me, that is) could include a list of names on the first post - never dawned on me to make a separate post with the names on. doh!!   Gosh, there's so many!!  

xx
(I think I may print off a list and put a pic of ppl's avatars against their names, lol, so I know who I'm talking to on teh day - sometimes the avatars stick in my mind more than the actual names - is it awful to admit that?)

xx


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 8, 2009)

Any guys in Shelleys 3D group??


----------



## Viki (Oct 8, 2009)

Northerner said:


> p.s. not usurping your role as organiser Viki, just thought it would be helpful at this stage!



Consider any usurping very welcome


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 8, 2009)

here's a thought...

I could sit in the pub, with a list of peeps, when they arrive radio over to the cultured crew in the museum and advise them where to go, or they could stay with me for a bevvy or 2!


----------



## Viki (Oct 8, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> here's a thought...
> 
> I could sit in the pub, with a list of peeps, when they arrive radio over to the cultured crew in the museum and advise them where to go, or they could stay with me for a bevvy or 2!



you mean you'd rather sit in the pub than walk round the museum . . . . 

Id be totally sozzled if i did that!!


----------



## HelenP (Oct 8, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> here's a thought...
> 
> I could sit in the pub, with a list of peeps, when they arrive radio over to the cultured crew in the museum and advise them where to go, or they could stay with me for a bevvy or 2!



You've obviously given that a lot of thought............... 

xx


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 9, 2009)

No don't get me wrong I'm all for culture and looking at stuff, just offering a service to make sure everyone gets to meet up with us all, as I know some will have longer journeys than me, and I know around that way a little.

In all seriousness probably worth thinking about what to look at in the museum, as there is so much!!


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 9, 2009)

*Suggestion*

If one of you should happen to be in the vicinity before the big day, pop in and get a map of the exhibits, then you can plan what you most want to look at. I've spent whole days in there and not seen it all yet. Same with the V&A and the Natural History Museum. My favourite though is the Museum of London near the Barbican.

Don't forget your spray cans to paint "Send them home!" on the Elgin Marbles!


----------



## Corrine (Oct 9, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> here's a thought...
> 
> I could sit in the pub, with a list of peeps, when they arrive radio over to the cultured crew in the museum and advise them where to go, or they could stay with me for a bevvy or 2!



Hmmmm....decisions, decisions......


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 9, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> Don't forget your spray cans to paint "Send them home!" on the Elgin Marbles!



THIS!

(I just want to go hang out with Ginger the mummy again)


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> THIS!
> 
> (I just want to go hang out with Ginger the mummy again)



I'd like to see the Sutton Hoo stuff. Have you booked the megatrain yet Sam? Don't leave it too late!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 9, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I'd like to see the Sutton Hoo stuff. Have you booked the megatrain yet Sam? Don't leave it too late!



i cant afford it yet  Need to wait til after rent day/council tax payment to even consider booking anything.  Every penny is being used right now...stupid electric metre

Nevermind, if I cant make this one then ill make the next one!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> i cant afford it yet  Need to wait til after rent day/council tax payment to even consider booking anything.  Every penny is being used right now...stupid electric metre
> 
> Nevermind, if I cant make this one then ill make the next one!



It's a tricky one isn't it? If you book now and then can't go because you find can't afford a day out then you've lost ?2.50. But if you wait until you are sure you can go, then it might cost you a lot more for the train!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 9, 2009)

Northerner said:


> It's a tricky one isn't it? If you book now and then can't go because you find can't afford a day out then you've lost ?2.50. But if you wait until you are sure you can go, then it might cost you a lot more for the train!



tis undeed a tricky one! I really think I'm going to have to wait and see how much spare cash will be about after bills and stuff, cuz right now my bank account is at an all time low. If all else fails, I have a rail card and can get to london for about a tenner 

Thank God its payday next week!


----------



## HelenP (Oct 9, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> If one of you should happen to be in the vicinity before the big day, pop in and get a map of the exhibits, then you can plan what you most want to look at.



Won't there be that kind of information on their website?

xx


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 9, 2009)

HelenP said:


> Won't there be that kind of information on their website?
> 
> xx



Blushing! Silly me.


----------



## HelenP (Oct 9, 2009)

Lol, well I'm blushing too, cos I've just thought instead of posting that as a question I could have actually gone and had a look myself on the website!

Doh !!

xx


----------



## am64 (Oct 9, 2009)

just checked out Web site ...being a none archaelogist i m a little confused...i spose i want to see something ancient from Britain...i saw the camster cairns BC 3500 when in Caithness...they were just by side of road.
http://www.caithness.org/history/archaeology/camsterbypannett/greycairnscamster.htm.
also used to drive to work up there on roads that just cut through ancient buriel grounds with no respect for them ...the place was littered with stuff...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 9, 2009)

am64 said:


> just checked out Web site ...being a none archaelogist i m a little confused...i spose i want to see something ancient from Britain...i saw the camster cairns BC 3500 when in Caithness...they were just by side of road.
> http://www.caithness.org/history/archaeology/camsterbypannett/greycairnscamster.htm.
> also used to drive to work up there on roads that just cut through ancient buriel grounds with no respect for them ...the place was littered with stuff...



theres lots of ancient british stuff in the BM. Check out Lindow Man, he's really cool. Also the Sutton Hoo stuff. There's also a Roman Wall or something that some students from my old uni dug up a few years ago


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 9, 2009)

try this - Room 50, ancient britain and europe

http://www.britishmuseum.org/explore/galleries/europe/room_50_britain_and_europe.aspx


----------



## am64 (Oct 9, 2009)

looking good...but i wonder where  stuff from camster cains is now...time to get googling..bet in scotland
whats your prefered choice to go and see?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 9, 2009)

am64 said:


> looking good...but i wonder where  stuff from camster cains is now...time to get googling..bet in scotland
> whats your prefered choice to go and see?



the egypt stuff definitely. The Rosetta stone even though theres always a million people around it and you cant even get close. And the burial room where Ginger is, him and I have a special little bond going on (he got me a first in an essay hehe!). Then of course there's the Lindow Man and the Barnak burial. So much stuff.

When the terracotta warriors were there i really wanted to see them, but never had the money to go


----------



## am64 (Oct 9, 2009)

Sam if you could come it be great...2.50...but mueum free and im sure youd get enough drinkd brought in barter for knowlegde when in museum xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 9, 2009)

am64 said:


> Sam if you could come it be great...2.50...but mueum free and im sure youd get enough drinkd brought in barter for knowlegde when in museum xxx



I'll try


----------



## sofaraway (Oct 13, 2009)

Just bumping this up 

Looking forward to it


----------



## Viki (Oct 13, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> Just bumping this up
> 
> Looking forward to it




Me too!! Went out to buy a new outfit for it on sunday and bought 3 . . . Oops!


----------



## katie (Oct 13, 2009)

Viki said:


> Me too!! Went out to buy a new outfit for it on sunday and bought 3 . . . Oops!



oh great, im going to looks like a right scruff now, I can't afford new clothes


----------



## Viki (Oct 13, 2009)

I cant really either but I was desperate for warm clothes!! Otherwise i was going to have to steal one of Brads sweatshirts, not a good look


----------



## katie (Oct 13, 2009)

lol ive still got my ex's jumper, it makes me look horrible! maybe that's why he said I should keep it


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 13, 2009)

Viki you got me thinking it was this weekend when you said that!! 

Looking forward to it, but can guarantee you Katie you won't be the scruffiest there, I have a natural ability!!


----------



## katie (Oct 13, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Viki you got me thinking it was this weekend when you said that!!
> 
> Looking forward to it, but can guarantee you Katie you won't be the scruffiest there, I have a natural ability!!



haha that's good to know 

maybe I could scrape together for a new Primark top...


----------



## Viki (Oct 13, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Viki you got me thinking it was this weekend when you said that!!
> 
> Looking forward to it, but can guarantee you Katie you won't be the scruffiest there, I have a natural ability!!



I know - i may have got a little over excited!!

Katie i think its an unwritten rule that you get to keep a comfy jumper when you break up with someone!


----------



## katie (Oct 13, 2009)

Viki said:


> I know - i may have got a little over excited!!
> 
> Katie i think its an unwritten rule that you get to keep a comfy jumper when you break up with someone!



definitely, it's the least they can do after all that time you wasted with them  hehe


----------



## am64 (Oct 13, 2009)

anyone illergic to dog hairs as all my clothes are covered in them !


----------



## Viki (Oct 13, 2009)

katie said:


> definitely, it's the least they can do after all that time you wasted with them  hehe



Exactly! Got to have at least one good memory!! 

(Im not bitter, honest!!)


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2009)

am64 said:


> anyone illergic to dog hairs as all my clothes are covered in them !



You'll be easy to spot then!


----------



## katie (Oct 13, 2009)

am64 said:


> anyone illergic to dog hairs as all my clothes are covered in them !



I'll have a few on me too, bloody animals!  I love them really.



Viki said:


> Exactly! Got to have at least one good memory!!
> 
> (Im not bitter, honest!!)



lol I am!


----------



## Viki (Oct 13, 2009)

am64 said:


> anyone illergic to dog hairs as all my clothes are covered in them !



Oh good - me too!!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2009)

Viki said:


> Oh good - me too!!



Perhaps you won't be so easy to spot am! Looks like everyone will be covered in them!


----------



## HelenP (Oct 13, 2009)

New Clothes??  What are they?? 

Mine are all ancient, but hair-free, lol.

Talking of easy to spot - if it's a damp day, I'll be the one with a ball of frizz on me head!!  (and old clothes !!  )

xx


----------



## am64 (Oct 13, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA ! looking forward to it !


----------



## Munjeeta (Oct 14, 2009)

Northerner. you can add me to your list too, I wouldn't miss meeting everyone for anything! I go away for a few weeks and this happens! Good job, guys


----------



## Viki (Oct 14, 2009)

Ive stuck a Poll up so we can see whos coming


----------



## HelenP (Oct 14, 2009)

Viki said:


> Ive stuck a Poll up



Oooerrr, missus !! That sounds painful. 

(sorry, couldn't resist)

xx


----------



## Viki (Oct 14, 2009)

HelenP said:


> Oooerrr, missus !! That sounds painful.
> 
> (sorry, couldn't resist)
> 
> xx



Oh dear!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I was being so careful because i nearly put on Katies photo thread "i promise ill try and find a decent one tonight" then realised that could be misread . . .

Im clearly having one of those days


----------



## Steff (Oct 14, 2009)

HelenP said:


> Oooerrr, missus !! That sounds painful.
> 
> (sorry, couldn't resist)
> 
> xx



PMSLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL  GOD im in stitches


----------



## katie (Oct 14, 2009)

I thought I was bad, but your minds are in the gutter!!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2009)

Munjeeta said:


> Northerner. you can add me to your list too, I wouldn't miss meeting everyone for anything! I go away for a few weeks and this happens! Good job, guys



Hurrah!!! Glad you can make it Munjeeta!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Nov 18, 2009)

*This Saturday...*

Hi guys...am really looking forward to meeting you guys on saturday, have been spreading the word and should be bringing a few other diabetics I know along, I hope thats ok...the more the merrier I say!!!

Where exactly are we meeting at 11am???


----------



## Steff (Nov 18, 2009)

shell follow this link http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=4556  it is the up to date thread on the meet ok x


----------



## tracey w (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey, just wanted to say hope you all have a fab time!!


----------



## FM001 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hope you all have a great time!

Best wishes

Toby


----------



## scarletthollie5 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just wanted to wish you all well for the London get together.

Look forward to reading the feedback when you have all recovered

have fun

take care


----------



## runner (Nov 18, 2009)

Have a great time - I've been absent from the forum too long and missed the meet thread - if all goes well, can we do another one?  Ironically should have been in London for training, but have cancelled due to life and other events taking over...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 19, 2009)

runner said:


> Have a great time - I've been absent from the forum too long and missed the meet thread - if all goes well, can we do another one?  Ironically should have been in London for training, but have cancelled due to life and other events taking over...



I'm sure there will be many more! Thanks everyone for your good wishes, I'll close this thread now so there's no confusion. See the thread in 'Events' for up to date details!


----------

